# BATTERY RECONDITIONING



## Triple E (Mar 9, 2011)

Both of my chassis batteries would not take a full charge. On my Battery Charger I have a Reconditioning mode. Takes 24 hours per battery and it is suppose to send out negative and positive charges todissolve thelead sulfatefrom the internal plates which act as an insulator on the platesand will not let the battery take a fullcharge.

So I did this recondition and it worked like the book said. They both took a full charge.

My question is, has anyone else done this and will the charge last for awhile or should I just bite the bullet and buy two new batteries. If no one has then I will be the Gennie pig and let you all know if it really works.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Re: BATTERY RECONDITIONING

well Steve be the GP  and let us know how it turned out. You can away's go buy new batteries, but may have to go get a loan first :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Mar 9, 2011)

Re: BATTERY RECONDITIONING

I hear that.  I have to pull the radiator for cleaning this spring and maybe new tires.  Batteries???

From what Len has told me the radiator job will cause me to rob a bank.  Over a grand just to get the dang out.


----------



## nifty9 (Mar 9, 2011)

RE: BATTERY RECONDITIONING

Hello Len I have to do this on my 6 volt batteries trogens 4 of them, my solar boost controller has a equlization function that increases the amps to 15.2. I do this for 2 hours once a month and add water if requirded after . I have heard that 12 volts, you have to be very carfull because the plates in the batteries are much thinner so you may want to reduce the hours of regeneration. Some folks would say it might be time to replace them both. Dave


----------



## Triple E (Mar 9, 2011)

Re: BATTERY RECONDITIONING

Thanks dave.  I not sure what amps are being applied to the battery.  The book just says it send out a pulse that dissolves the lead sulfate crystals that form on the plates.  I will take your advice on the time.  

I did however connect to a battery that is good just to see what would happen.  The charger stopped the reconditioning after 4 hours.  So it must have a processor that monitors the performance of the reconditioning.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

RE: BATTERY RECONDITIONING

I have the battery minder for my batts ,, and it is like what ur's is ,, it delsulfates the plates on the batt ,, and then chargers them fast to heat them up ,, then after that it will maintain them ,, i was not really sure about it ,, but i bought one ,, and damn if it didn't do what they said ,, my batt went from 1/2 charge to full charge in 2 days ,, and so far still there ,, and they sent me a free batt condition thing that u put on the batt to ck them for sure ,, best 50 bucks i spent ,, considering a new house batt for mine is over 400 bucks ,, and btw it will work on any batt ,, lead ,, gel any type ,, and so far mine have stayed at full charge ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Triple E (Mar 10, 2011)

Re: BATTERY RECONDITIONING

Thanks Rod that is what I wanted to hear.     :approve:     I believe my charger is called Vector but not sure of that.


----------



## Triple E (Mar 30, 2011)

Re: BATTERY RECONDITIONING

I don't like to leave a posting unfinished so here is the finishes.

The Battery Reconditioning worked just like Rod said it would.  Both chassis batteries are now fully charged and both are holding that charge.   :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Mar 30, 2011)

Re: BATTERY RECONDITIONING

Be interesting to see how they hold up in the long run so keep us posted.   My experience with batts is once they are bad always bad but batts have changed since my days.


----------

